# Abandoned Pumping Station Nr Stockbridge Hants



## hydealfred (Dec 2, 2010)

I have no history for this curious little pumping station. There is nothing on the web so I have no idea when it opened or when it closed. It is likely to have pumped fresh water and there appears to be some storage capacity built on the side of the station. From the equipment installed it looks like it could be from the 1930's or 40's. 

External View - the best shot I could get as very overgrown. The storage tank is to the forefront of the shot 







Access ladder to the top of the storage tank 






The broken down entrance door 






General internal view 






Electric motor that served the pump via a drive belt system 






The remains of the drive belts 






This appears to be a borehole






Pumped water pipework 






Someone has made this redundant pipework home 






Located in one corner is this piece of electrical apparatus which still has the round pin plug attached 






The remains of switchgear and wiring - the asbestos lagged pipe could be an exhaust from a petrol/diesel engine






Frost protection elements - not much good in this current weather - in front is the guard for covering the drive belts 






Electrical distribution box 






Hanging in there - redundant electrical switch gear 






Thanks for looking.


----------



## Engineer (Dec 3, 2010)

*Pumphouse.*

Nice pics. If that's where I think it is there is a reservoir about 350 metres south, (up the hill a bit).


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 3, 2010)

Engineer said:


> Nice pics. If that's where I think it is there is a reservoir about 350 metres south, (up the hill a bit).



I will have to go and have a look for that when the weather clears up. There is a more recent pumping station nearby as well - I would like to find out a bit more about the posted one though.


----------



## Munchh (Dec 6, 2010)

Well now that I've discovered Pumphouses alf, I thought I'd come and have a proper look at this one. 

I can see now why you were referring to exhausts, type of power etc when you helped me with the Yeovil Junction one. 

It's all a bit more familiar now mate, thanks for posting this and thanks again for your help.


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Munchh I really do like abandoned pumping stations - Engineer has pointed me towards another one near me which I shall be going to have a look at.


----------



## devonian42 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice report hydealfred. Shame its not recorded anywhere. Have you tried searching on Old Maps which go back to 1893 at 1:2,500 scale? You might find it labelled there.

Its seems to be pump station month based on the reports currently appearing


----------



## Engineer (Dec 7, 2010)

*Pumphouse.*



hydealfred said:


> Thanks Munchh I really do like abandoned pumping stations - Engineer has pointed me towards another one near me which I shall be going to have a look at.



The other pumphouse looks to be still in use (power cables etc) on Streetview


----------



## hydealfred (Dec 7, 2010)

devonian42 said:


> Nice report hydealfred. Shame its not recorded anywhere. Have you tried searching on Old Maps which go back to 1893 at 1:2,500 scale? You might find it labelled there.
> 
> Its seems to be pump station month based on the reports currently appearing



Thanks D42 - I will look out some old maps to see if I can get any leads.


----------

